# I hope this is normal



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey guys....as you can see from the pic, the stem of this guy/girl is purple and there is some light brown spotting on the leaves.  Is this normal for a hydro setup when you start out?  Im currently running a 1on/2 off watering cycle and using flora 3 part at a VERY diluted rate.  When i germinated, they germinated much faster than i expected and they kind of got ahead of me so i had to plant using perilite(as you can see).  do you guys think this is some sort of nutrient deficiency or what?  these plants are bubblicious in their 5th full day since planting


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 21, 2006)

heres the pic


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 21, 2006)

Way too young for nutes, just ph'ed water.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 21, 2006)

that baby needs some wind on her too


----------



## rockydog (Oct 21, 2006)

How far away is the light, and what type?


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 21, 2006)

Yea, it does need wind.  fans are just dang hard to come by in stores this time of year...ive searched all the "big box stores" and nothing.  The tap water at my house is around 7.5 and it is very hard water. so im kinda scared to use tap.....ive just been using distilled water and figured i had to put nutes in it otherwise the plant wouldnt get any at all.  The light is 2 40w flouro tubes about 4" away running 24/0..  you guys think i should flush the res and replace it with what kind of water? just bottled water?
Peace


----------



## Tonto (Oct 21, 2006)

hahaha what a weak excuse. You can get fans anywhere


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 21, 2006)

umm, no you cant......unless i needed a ceiling fan.....little tip....just because you can get fans anywhere, doesnt mean that I can get fans anywhere.......its fall and the climates are changing...personal heaters have taken the place....unless you know of some place i just havent checked....any leads would be appreciated.
Peace


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 21, 2006)

Try and get some kind of fan, anything, cheap little computer fan will work.  Put it close enough that the little girl shakes.

Bottled or whatever, try and ph it - 5.5 to 6.5, less ppm the better (no hard water).  No Nutes for first 3 weeks is what most say, for most strains.

Your lights could actually be even closer, mine are 1".

Hope this helps, Good Luck.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 22, 2006)

ShuttyMcShutShut said:
			
		

> umm, no you cant......unless i needed a ceiling fan.....little tip....just because you can get fans anywhere, doesnt mean that I can get fans anywhere.......its fall and the climates are changing...personal heaters have taken the place....unless you know of some place i just havent checked....any leads would be appreciated.
> Peace


LOL No need to be all smartass there, sport. It's obvious you have the internet since you're on here. Little tip-  use it. 

www.ebay.com
www.walmart.com
www.target.com
www.bedbathandbeyond.com


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 22, 2006)

seriously, give me a little credit.....ive been to all of the above and NO ONE stocks fans this time of year.....im just not really interested in mail ordering a fan for air circulation....would prefer a brick and mortar establishment.....


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 22, 2006)

ShuttyMcShutShut said:
			
		

> seriously, give me a little credit.....ive been to all of the above and NO ONE stocks fans this time of year.....im just not really interested in mail ordering a fan for air circulation....would prefer a brick and mortar establishment.....


 
I feel for you but they will not make it without one .


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 22, 2006)

Bagseed in DIRT on day 7.  See where you should be?  Flush and fill with ph water, 5.5 to 6.5 max, I think that 5.8 is ideal in hydro.  Lower ppm the better, and well...you already know what else you need.


----------



## skunk (Oct 22, 2006)

mcshuttyshut is right it is hard to find fans up north at present time . walmart and kmart sell out there fans at discount prices and bring the heaters in that section . but however  take you a kite stick or somen similar and stick in your soil and tie it up loosly to keep it from drooping until it establishes big enough roots to support it .and no ferts till atleast 2 weeks .


----------



## Hick (Oct 23, 2006)

...think "_THRIFT Stores_"...
Goodwill, Salvation Army, .....


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 23, 2006)

go to best buy and get a 5'' cpu fan it will do the job till the other places start selling fans or until u find one.. best buy has a couple cpu fans different sizes and all so check it out they r not that expensive.. hope this helps good luck..... mayb even check out a cpu store near u they have a better selection


----------

